# Amplificador 60w bajo + preamp rb400



## rafaaaa21 (Ago 19, 2009)

buenas me presento mi nombre es rafael y soy estudiante de electronica 
estaba interesado en construir un amplificador para bajo , el preamplificador voy a utilizar el
 rb 400 que postearon en el foro
y para el amplificador encontre un diagrama en internet http://www.redcircuits.com/Page66.htm
queria saber si ese circuito puede funcionar con el preamp que mencione
ademas me gustaria añadir un vumetro de leds me gustaria saber donde lo tengo que colocar?

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

Hola Rafa.


Cualquier amplificador va a funcionar bien con el pre que tenés a menos que tenga una sensibilidad MUY baja, cosa que es extraña.
Lo que sí, el circuito que querés armar es bastaaaaante feo. Definitivamente no es recomendable y no puedo asegurarte que ande. Mejor buscate uno por el foro o leé por la página de Eliott (cuándo no...) que tiene uno de guitarra al que, cambiándole el pre por el tuyo, podés sacarle muy buen rendimiento y ponele la firma que anda a la primera si no te equivocás al soldar las cosas.

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Ago 20, 2009)

gracias cacho voy a ver de armar ese amplificador de guitarra que es de 100w asi que me viene de 10


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

De nada.


----------



## oswaldosolano (Ago 28, 2009)

a fin de mes viene el cheque


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

¿Cheque? ¿Dónde? ¿Plata?

Si es para mí, mejor un giro a Suiza, a mi cuenta donde están todos mis millones

Saludos


----------

